# Comfy chair



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Winter is definitely here, I've just found this lot in the living room



#'s 1 and 3 cats, Bola and Max being in isn't that unusual, but seeing my semi adoptee Stripey Tail in and perched on the back of the chair is, he usually only comes in for warmth later in the year 

#2 cat, Fudge, has the sofa all to herself :lol:

Ian


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww brilliant picture, you should post pictures more often of them, gorgeous xx_


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _awwww brilliant picture, you should post pictures more often of them, gorgeous xx_


Thanks 

I would but typically, all the best poses happen when my cameras batteries need recharging  :lol:

Speaking of comfy chairs tho', here's one of Ginger Tom taken a few weeks ago of him sprawled out on *his* chair in the dining room



Ian


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

:lol:


Ian B said:


> Winter is definitely here, I've just found this lot in the living room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture, they have the best places to sleep ,dont they!:thumbup:
So where do you sit?? :lol:


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> :lol:
> 
> Great picture, they have the best places to sleep ,dont they!:thumbup:
> So where do you sit?? :lol:


Thanks 

I used to use the recliner on the right in the pic, but Stripey Tail has commandeered that when he's not on the back of the 2nd chair (I'm not really upset as it isn't that comfy tbh) I now have *my* place on the sofa, but of course as soon as I get up and leave the room it's a race between whichever cats are in there to take my place  :lol:

Stripey Tail came in early last night and I left him happily curled up on the recliner when I went to bed. Him doing that is very unusual so early in the year, he must have been expecting bad weather.

Ian


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Well we know who owns that chair...lol..great pics..


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

not daft are they. but what cat is?


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Well we know who owns that chair...lol..great pics..


Thanks 



jenny armour said:


> not daft are they. but what cat is?


Sorry, I always forget not everybody is familiar with my lot  Stripey is on the back of the chair, Bola is the black cat and Max is on the old pillow.

Ian


----------



## *Camelia* (May 12, 2011)

They look very comfy


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Nothing new to see here, just a pic taken this afternoon of them in their normal places. The vetbed on Stripey Tails chair is about half of a piece very kindly given to me (by a member here) for use in the box in my shed when Ginger Tom was sleeping there.



Ian


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

What gorgeous cats you have there .


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

CatPatrol said:


> What gorgeous cats you have there .


Thank you  I think so but I'm naturally biased.

Ian


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

That's a very popular chair


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

donnamatrix said:


> That's a very popular chair


It is considering I've never really used it myself, being typical cats, my lot generally only want to lie/sleep/be in a spot I've just got up from :lol: 

Iam


----------

